
Homesteading on the High Seas - byrneseyeview
http://reason.com/news/show/126198.html
======
Prrometheus
Who said that politics can't be an empirical science? I, for one, am inspired:

"Think about all the hot air and argumentation about a whole host of different
political issues—freedom vs. security, absolute wealth vs. inequality, strong
family vs. tolerance, open vs. closed borders, whatever the topic du jour is.
Instead of deciding them through rhetoric, or voting on a few representatives
to decide them for tens or hundreds of millions of people at once, imagine if
we could try them each on a small scale and see what happens."

------
icey
This sounds like it's straight out of Snow Crash.

------
quellhorst
Excellent if they can provide hosting and don't just become overrun with
gambling, pirate and porn sites.

